# Starter pistol suggestions?



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

We have the Alfa as well and really like it. Even though I checked with the law and it is allowed to be used at home I decided to avoid any potential problems with neighbors and decided to only use at the cabin.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

My club bought a bunch of Alfa's, as did a number of people for personal training guns, and we just did not find them to be reliable. We would not buy them again. Some people have ancient NEF's that are still functioning well--the issue for us is just in getting 22 blanks.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Sterregold,
Guns are just tough to deal with in Canada. I wish I had a dime for every Alaskan that made the mistake to try to drive through Canada with guns in their vehicle and lost them at the border crossing. My father-in-law had it happen years ago. The Canadian government actually mailed it to him in Alaska after they took it. We had a good laugh about that.

Sounds like the NEF might be the way to go. I'm not sure which one our group is using now. Normally my husband fires it. It's always jamming and he hates that it's a double action.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

we have the 209 as well since we got plenty of primers. Even the gundogsupply website states that the 22 jams if not pointed downward.
from their website - "NOTE: CCI "smokeless" .22 caliber blanks are recommended. If using crimped acorn blanks, you must point the Alfa .22 down when firing to prevent jamming (this does not occur with our other types of blanks)."


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Our ALFA's use 309 primers--they are easy to get in Canada. People who have them and put them through light use tend to do fine with them But with trials and tests we are running hundreds of primers through them in a single day. Under that use we have found the ALFA's not to fulfill our needs. And for personal use, they were generally great for the first year but then started breaking down even with good maintenance (since we mostly have real guns as well and maintain them properly!) The NEF's are made by a firearms manufacturer and are made to the same standards as real guns which is why they are so reliable and long lasting.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

GunX probably has the best training pistol right now. It's also the most expensive. You can find them at DogsAfield and Gun Dog Supply.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Thank you on the GunX. I've looked at that one I think I'll do it. My trainer's winger zinger runs on the 209 primers, so we're trying to have some uniformity with blanks.


----------

